
UK tech firm Blippar collapses into administration - princetman
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-46603085
======
ENadyr
I'm in the VR/AR space and literally, I only came across Blippar once in 2011,
what have they been doing for the last 7 years?

------
entity345
They lost $44 million last year and their London HQ is located at probably one
of the most premium addresses in town (1 London Bridge).

